# Corel Painter



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

So I was planning on getting a tablet in a few days. A Wacom with bamboo pen. Cheap for about $70 at Best Buy. 

It comes with Corel Painter, but I wasn't sure how well it worked and if I should go ahead and get the tablet I was looking at. 

So does anyone here have Corel? And if so, is it worth getting it with the tablet, or would it be a waste of money?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

I got the exact same thing (i think)
I didnt use it... it looked like it had some pretty good tools though.


----------



## Jw (Jul 27, 2010)

I got the same thing and tried out the program for roughly 5 minutes. I kind of skipped over it since I already was familiar with GIMP. Still, it looked pretty interesting, you might want to give it a shot.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> I got the same thing and tried out the program for roughly 5 minutes. I kind of skipped over it since I already was familiar with GIMP. Still, it looked pretty interesting, you might want to give it a shot.


 yeah. I had photoshop.  I didnt think id need it.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 27, 2010)

Corel painter is amazing and fantastic. My favorite program. Ummm my featured picture in my gallery is done in Painter


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm, so I guess I will go ahead and get the tablet. 

Thanks for the input. <3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 28, 2010)

You mean Corel Painter Essentials?
That is a stripped down version of Painter.

Another program similar to Painter (and apparently allows you to do event saves like Open Canvas) is Artweaver
http://www.artweaver.de/version-differences-en/ Appears to be a free and 25 dollar version with some enhancements?

There aren't blenders like Painters, but you can pretty much make one by adjusting the sliders.

Put the Resat slider at 0 (Resaturation is how much of the original color you pick on the wheel comes back)
Put the Bleed slider at 100% or whatever (Bleed is how much of the paint smears/blends).

That gives you a blender. It's great if you have grain options too.


----------



## Harel (Aug 3, 2010)

Consider the levels of pressure sensitivity of the tablet that you buy.
The bamboo pen has 512 levels of pressure sensitivity, but a fairly low price tag. That $70 price is not a sale price though, according to the Wacom site.
Here's the Specs of that tablet. There's more info about various bamboo and other Wacom tablets there too. The individual item descriptions show Suggested Retail Prices.

The pressure sensitivity is something you may want more of, either now, or later. Higher sensitivity == improved line control, among other things. Consider the Bamboo Pen & Touch at $100 (though you get PS elements 7.0 instead of the Painter) or the Bamboo Craft at $129 (Includes the Painter too). They both have 1024 levels of pressure sensitivity and may work longer for you as an artist. The Bamboo Fun had a larger work area, but is $200.

Good luck!

PS, I'm inclined to over-analyze stuff; if I'm too late, pay me no heed!


----------



## Shico (Aug 3, 2010)

I have corel painter X and I like it, I got it free by taking a digital art class.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

I got it free but it gets confusing at times.


----------



## Shico (Aug 3, 2010)

^
This

There are so many options for each brush type and each tool that it is like X_X sometimes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2010)

Shico said:


> ^
> This
> 
> There are so many options for each brush type and each tool that it is like X_X sometimes.


 
The GUI is confusing but not as confusing as Twisted Brush Studio ;;;;

Plus a lot of brushes need little editing if at all and can work straight from the drop down.


----------



## kuwaizair (Aug 23, 2010)

its a good program, I have the 10'th edition, it lacks .png though, and somtimes the emulation isn't dead on. I found their colored pencil to look more like a magic marker.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 23, 2010)

11 has PNG support, but not great PNG support. The real media pencils look more like a pencil. Also pencil depends on grain so the better paper you use, the more it emulates pencil.


----------



## CrimsonMagpie (Nov 25, 2010)

I didn't get that deal, but I do use a Bamboo with Corel Painter 11 as my main digital toolset and it works very well for me. Painter has a fantastic amount of brushes and to me feels much more intuitive than Photoshop for painting. c:


----------



## Taralack (Nov 25, 2010)

holy necro batman


----------

